# Saarländische Fischereiprüfung in einer Woche!



## COPAL1965 (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Infos über Lehrgänge zur Angelprüfung(Saarland)
die man in einer woche machen kann!

wo und wann werden diese Lehrgänge durchgeführt?

die email adresse des Fischereiverband Saar (info@fv-saar.de)EXISTIERT steht zwar noch auf ihrer Homepage,
existiert aber nicht mehr ,da emails immer zurück kommen!

und auf der HP sind nur Daten von 2008|gr:


mfg


----------



## Slotti (18. März 2009)

*AW: Saarländische Fischereiprüfung in einer Woche!*

Moin #h

warum unbedingt per Email ?

http://www.fv-saar.de/

Tel. Nummer steht groß auf der Startseite, ich würde einfach mal anrufen!


----------



## COPAL1965 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Saarländische Fischereiprüfung in einer Woche!*

hey slotti,|wavey:

das habe ich schon viermal probiert,und es war
immer besetzt!#d

Gruss Copal.


----------



## Pannenfischer (18. März 2009)

*AW: Saarländische Fischereiprüfung in einer Woche!*

Hallo COPAL,
schau mal hier!
http://www.jagen-lernen.de/html/frame1.html

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## COPAL1965 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Saarländische Fischereiprüfung in einer Woche!*

Hallo pannenfischer,#h


danke für die info...,werde mich dort 
mal erkundigen#6

gruss copal.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. März 2009)

*AW: Saarländische Fischereiprüfung in einer Woche!*

Habe mal gehört das diese Scheine nicht in allen Bundesländer anerkannt werden, sprich gelten nur fürs Saarland. Ob es bei dieser Prüfung auch so ist, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.

mfg Flo


----------

